# Bella Barista Beans



## Andycoffee (Jan 15, 2018)

Has anybody used bella barista beans ??

If so what have you used and your thoughts on blends you have tried.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 5, 2016)

I've used them for the last couple of years as they are a few miles from home.

Gaslight is a great blend for espresso and I have it on a regular subscription. Have also occasionally had Milk Buster which is slightly darker and as the name suggests is best suited to milk-based espresso drinks.

Over the last couple of years I have also tried a number of their SOs, with the Columbian being my favourite.

In summary, well worth a try!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Also found gas light and milk buster to be enjoyable


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Gaslight is pleasant - not an outstanding coffee but definitely pleasant.

I found large dose (19-20g), long preinfusion, pulled short of 1:2 ratio rather than long extraction worked best for me.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Anyone had much of their Brazil camocim?

I was kindly given a bad the other week when I was in there.

Opened them today and tried a 1:3 espresso with some added water - ie my standard drink, a low volume americano.

Was wondering if anyone knew what roast level these are? They look quite light.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I'll echo the comments here on gaslight & milkbuster blends for espresso, I tried them a couple of years ago, they were very good & that was with a dirt cheap gaggia & porlex hand grinder.

When I bought my grinder from them last year they gave a voucher for their subscription service. I tried a couple of their single origins & they were fine but nothing out of the ordinary.

To be fair & with all due respect to Bella Barista, Their roastery subscription service is best suited to people who buy the four figure machines from them for use at home & are offered a no problem subscription service at the point of sale. A bit like being offered an extended warranty when you buy something electrical from Currys or Argos.


----------

